# is traxx or tires better in snow on a skid steer



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

hey guy is traxx or tires better in the snow on a skid steer


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've got tracks and they work great in the snow. Plows through fields like a bulldozer.

Can have problems on icy pavement though with the tracks; I've never used a skid with tires in the snow, but I would think that if you have chained up tires, they would work better on the icey hard stuff than tracks would.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have both VTS tracks and tires, I plow a 4 mile subdivision that has a 2000ft elevation change, the tracks are like ice skates. I have slid out of control many times, I now run single spaced "D" ring chains on bald tires so the crossover chain is 100% on the ground, single space to reduce the bouncing and vibration.
On flat ground with track, if you ice up the snow under the tracks, you are stuck, just like with tires and no chains. Not sure about the metal tracks that bolt around the tires,


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Strictly for snow: Tires.

I use a track machine and like it. It's smooth, comfortable, and I can climb piles to stack higher. However after using a wheeled machine you can push more with a tired machine. 
If you need the track machine for spring/summer/fall then you need to get the right set of tracks (Bridgestone Polar Track)


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Heres 2 quick videos

video 1 NH L185 9,820lb ~85hp, tracked machine with Polar Treads with a 10' pusher guessing on the length 




Video 2: Cat 236 7,007lb ~70hp wheeled machine with snow wolf tires and 8' pusher





I know they aren't apples to apples but it's the best I could find. Side note If any one has a 90hp wheeled skid steer in the Rochester NY area I'd love to do a side by side test with a tracked machine and wheeled. I'll provide the tracked machine and pusher


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

tracks are junk in snow, low ground pressure. not good for pushing.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

H&HPropertyMait;1355180 said:


> tracks are junk in snow, low ground pressure. not good for pushing.


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## john m stauffer (Dec 13, 2008)

TIRES, we have both and we don't even use our track loader to push snow because it would just be a waste of time.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1355180 said:


> tracks are junk in snow, low ground pressure. not good for pushing.


ahhh another person who talks out their azz. Funny my 10' pusher goes right along with no problem but I have the same machine as icudoucme and I agree with him. No tracked skid will out push a nice 5 ton 100hp wheeled skid but if a track machine is a better fit for the other 9 months a year its a no brainer to use a track machine in the snow. Just do your homework as this has been discussed almost as many times as the "which plow is better" threads. Just do a search and you will see what the difference in track type can make. :waving:


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BMWSTUD25;1357369 said:


> ahhh another person who talks out their azz. Funny my 10' pusher goes right along with no problem but I have the same machine as icudoucme and I agree with him. No tracked skid will out push a nice 5 ton 100hp wheeled skid but if a track machine is a better fit for the other 9 months a year its a no brainer to use a track machine in the snow. Just do your homework as this has been discussed almost as many times as the "which plow is better" threads. Just do a search and you will see what the difference in track type can make. :waving:


Hahah ok, not quite sure how it's talkin out of my ass. I've used both and this has been my personal results along with multiple other people on here. Plus if you have any common sense it should be easy to understand. Why is a dually hell in the winter, it floats on the snow. Feel free to keep talking though, keyboard cowboy.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I use my Takeuchi tl 130 for blower work as well as for pushing piles of snow out onto a lawn or in between buildings. I also load trucks when i need to haul snow away from areas that are full. I know that tires are probably going to get better traction in some situations, but I am used to my tracks and really like them. They allow me to climb snow piles with the blower or the bucket, depending on if i am trying to stack the snow or blow it back. 

I need a tracked machine for the dirt work that I do, the fact that I can use it for snow work also is a bonus for me.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have owned both John deere rubber tire and track machine. A series2 240 and a ct322 2 spd. Tires where better. But when needed to push piles back at the dump site tracks is the only way to go. Ok enough said about the Deere. The rubber tire bobcats are the same as the deere but my bobcat track machine is different with the polar tread. In some situations the polar tread will beat out a series 2 250 deer with solid deal tires and a 8611. My situation is this I need the track machines for must of my work for fall, summer, and spring. Im just making do with what i have and making it the best that it can be. Rubber tires work really good for most snow apps and track machines work good to you just have to choose what will work best for you. As far as people saying they suck I disagree. A cat MTL does really great in the snow but then again not the right choice machine in gravel and hoging dirt IMO. Again its what works best for you, you can make anything work. Example: rubber tire machine with over the tire track, The best of both worlds! Or CTL with polar tread or just a MTL again best of both worlds! Good luck!


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

ive got a question about polar tracks, how much do they run and how many hrs do they last? we just bought a takeuchi tl 26(1999) that came with brand new tracks on it. should i sell the brand new ones and flip the difference for the polar or wait till whenever we get snow and try machine with the new tracks anbd see how it does? 
thanks everybody!


----------

